

Python API for Flickr Services - awkala
http://ilkinbalkanay.blogspot.com/2009/09/python-api-for-flickr-services-part-i.html

======
martian
I appreciate that this returns native Python datatypes rather than XML trees
or unparsed JSON, which the other Flickr APIs have a tendency to do.

~~~
awkala
Thanks martian

